# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Driver step mình xài nguồn riêng không chung với bob liệu có bớt nóng hơn các bác

## bb05

Chả là e đấu chung bob vs driver và steps chạy dc lúc thấy nóng quá. Đang xài 12v giờ muốn xài riêng nguồn 24v cho driver liệu có mát hơn dc nieg nào ko các bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Chả là e đấu chung bob vs driver và steps chạy dc lúc thấy nóng quá. Đang xài 12v giờ muốn xài riêng nguồn 24v cho driver liệu có mát hơn dc nieg nào ko các bác


Ko biết ý bác là nguồn, driver hay step nóng 
Chắc bác set dòng lớn , gia vận tốc lớn thì driver và step nóng hơn .nguồn chạy max cs thì nóng nhanh .
Chuyện đấu chung nguồn cho step và bob ko liên quan đến nóng hay ko

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Mà bác đang sài 12v đã nóng rồi bác đổi qua 24v thì con sì tép còn nóng nhanh hơn 
Nếu bác vẫn set dòng trên driver như vậy

----------


## Gamo

> Chả là e đấu chung bob vs driver và steps chạy dc lúc thấy nóng quá. Đang xài 12v giờ muốn xài riêng nguồn 24v cho driver liệu có mát hơn dc nieg nào ko các bác


Bác đang xài driver với step gì?

----------


## katerman

> Bác đang xài driver với step gì?


chắc là driver và step trong thớt này cụ ạ:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/99...329#post101329

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Thế thì bác chủ hạ dòng trong chế độ chờ xuống còn 50% dòng khi chạy thôi xem sao?

Với lại motor đó thường chạy 24V mới ngon

----------


## bb05

tks các bác ạ,để e lm thử xem sao e dang set driver là max luôn 4A con step nó nóng lm driver thỳ cũng binh thường,e định là 12v e cấp riêng cho bob còn e lấy nguồn 24v cấp riêng cho driver

----------


## Gamo

Driver này chắc dùng chip TB6600, bác chủ chơi 12V 4A thì nóng là phải. Bác tăng áp lên gấp đôi, giảm dòng phân nửa đi, cùng công suất nhưng sẽ giảm hẳn chuyện nóng

----------

bb05, nhatson

----------


## bb05

ok tks bác

----------


## Mạch Việt

@bb05, bạn dùng động cơ gì, đúng như các bác "cụ" trên đã nói, nếu đấu chung nguồn BOB và driver thì chỉ là không cách ly giữa tín hiệu điều khiển dir, step với tín hiệu công suất động cơ thôi chứ ko liên quan gì đến động cơ nóng hay ko.
nếu bác dùng động cơ mới thì 4 dây, trên động cơ ghi 4A thì bác set 3.5, 4A cũng được, vì thường các driver tàu cũng đã có chế độ giảm dòng khi giữ bước, nhưng nếu 6 dây mà động cơ ghi 4A thì bác chỉ set max nó là 3-3.5A thôi (vì dùng 4 dây)
(bo thêm là động cơ bước nóng 40-50 độ là bình thường)

----------


## bb05

e dùng đc mới của chị na size 75 driver tb6600 e set drive max 4A xái chung nguồn với bob, mà mới lm nên thấy nó nóng nên hỏi các cao nhân chỉ e. à cái tb6600 nguồn 24v 5A cấp riêng cho nó có sao không nhỉ

----------


## Gamo

Haha, mà nóng cái gì? Nóng motor hay nóng driver? Nóng motor thì dùng nguồn riêng cũng thế.

Cái chính là bạn làm gì mà dùng đến 4A? Như máy mini của mình size 60cmx30cm, chạy 24V, lúc khởi động cũng chỉ khoảng 1A-1.5A là cùng, chạy chỉ khoảng 0.3A-0.6A thôi... tuy nhiên máy bạn nếu tải nặng thì phải canh cho phù hợp

Ngoài ra bạn phải lưu ý: thường vì lý do marketing, nhà sản xuất thường đưa ra rating rất cao (đặc biệt là hàng TQ). Do đó, khi chạy thì tốt nhất chúng ta trừ hao 20%-30%, nếu ko thiết bị dễ lên đường sớm/có pháo hoa để coi. Nguồn 24V giá cũng rẻ, mua quách cái nguồn 10A, 20A đi. Nguồn 24V, 5A, set chạy motor 4A thì e là hơi nguy hiểm á

----------

bb05

----------


## bb05

e có cái nguồn biến áp cách ly của anh hitler nặng tầm ba hay bốn kg j đó thấy ghi 24v 5A e định cấp riêng cho driver thôi bác, nóng là nó nóng thằng motor bác ạ driver chi âm ấm nói chung ổn chắc tại e đang xài nguồn 12v

----------


## Luyến

> e có cái nguồn biến áp cách ly của anh hitler nặng tầm ba hay bốn kg j đó thấy ghi 24v 5A e định cấp riêng cho driver thôi bác, nóng là nó nóng thằng motor bác ạ driver chi âm ấm nói chung ổn chắc tại e đang xài nguồn 12v


Nóng cái nguồn thì đúng hơn.

----------


## saudau

Biến áp nặng 3-4kg mà sao out có 24V 5A nhỉ?

----------


## bb05

cái BA này chuyên dụng cấp nguồn cho mấy cái driver trên cẩu,a thấy nó chắc cu lm bác ạ nagwj trịch à dây cọ nhìn vô đã lm

----------


## bb05

xin phép e hỏi tiếp các bác ợ. em đã set dòng driver xuống 2.5A nguồn 24v mọi thứ đều mát trừ ba con step chạy lúc thấy khá nóng . nói chug tay cầm vô vẫn được tầm 50 60 độ
cả hai con cung chạy kẹp nguồn thấy hơn 1.2A đo rieng từng con thây 0.6A mà chạy vẫn nóng các bác ợ

----------


## Gamo

Nó ấm thế là ok rồi bác. Sợ thì bác cho nó thêm cái quạt là đc

----------

bb05

----------


## Diyodira

> xin phép e hỏi tiếp các bác ợ. em đã set dòng driver xuống 2.5A nguồn 24v mọi thứ đều mát trừ ba con step chạy lúc thấy khá nóng . nói chug tay cầm vô vẫn được tầm 50 60 độ
> cả hai con cung chạy kẹp nguồn thấy hơn 1.2A đo rieng từng con thây 0.6A mà chạy vẫn nóng các bác ợ


thấy tình hình của bác có vẻ ổn rồi đấy, motorstep sinh ra là chạy nóng, ấm cỡ chạm tay vào được khoảng 10s thì vẫn ok, vì nhiều lúc nóng đến mức không dám đụng vào mà vẫn chiến cả ngày được mà, miễn set dòng và áp đúng là ok, dĩ nhiên là càng nóng nó càng giảm thọ motor, mỗi khi giao hàng lấy xèng bác nhớ trích một ít bỏ vào ống heo, khoảng 2 năm thay cái mới là nhẹ đầu àh, motor giờ cũng rẽ mà.
thanks

----------

bb05

----------


## CKD

> thấy tình hình của bác có vẻ ổn rồi đấy, motorstep sinh ra là chạy nóng, ấm cỡ chạm tay vào được khoảng 10s thì vẫn ok, vì nhiều lúc nóng đến mức không dám đụng vào mà vẫn chiến cả ngày được mà, miễn set dòng và áp đúng là ok, dĩ nhiên là càng nóng nó càng giảm thọ motor, mỗi khi giao hàng lấy xèng bác nhớ trích một ít bỏ vào ống heo, khoảng 2 năm thay cái mới là nhẹ đầu àh, motor giờ cũng rẽ mà.
> thanks


Servo cũng nóng kinh thôi bác ạ, không riêng gì step đâu.
Nếu chỉnh đúng gain, thì chạy motor cũng nóng tầm 60 độ á. Đời mới hay cũ gì em cũng thấy nóng vậy. Đụng tay vào nó nhoi nhói...

----------


## bb05

thank các bác ạ , e chưa có lên máy mới ráp xong cái tủ đang tets thử xem sao mọi thứ đã ổn thấy nó nóng nên mới hỏi ạ. lần đầu tiên mò mẫm ráp may nên chưa biết gì cả

----------


## Thaihamy

Mấy bác cho mình hỏi, con này set điện áp thế này ok ko ạ.

----------

